# Slow growing baby



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a question. Has anybody ever had a baby that is 16 days old and still not big enuff to band? (foot to tiny)  I have one.  It's nest mate (hatched same day) is handfull size, and doing well keeping the little one warm. AND if I get to close I get wing slapped.  The little one is happy and healthy and very fuzzy yet. Bigger baby 340g=12 oz little nest mate 82g=2 7/8 oz.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It is believed that's often due to vertical transmission of Paratyphoid. That means that the little guy was infected from the egg. Do you treat your birds with Baytril and vaccinate them with Sal-Bac?

Pidgey


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have never seen that before


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, I've had it happen before, but just once. I know that this can be a sign of Paratyphoid, however, my baby was never treated for anything and she's 2 years old now. Still is and always will be on the small side, but she's sweet and looks normal otherwise.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8452&d=1205942376
This is her. (the blue bar)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have little Toto, who is a runt, and is perfectly healthy. He is about three months now, and smaller than a full-grown dove. In fact, I had Ivan my dove out with him last night on the bed for a visit, and Ivan is a good bit larger than Toto. My birds have all been vaccinated against paratyphoid so I don't think it was that, he has always been healthy but very, very tiny. It took him FOREVER to grow to the size he is now. He was also hand-raised as I found him in the aviary a few days old and pecked on the head. I know this makes them smaller sometimes, being hand-raised. But he is quite a love, and a healthy if tiny little guy. It also took him a lot longer to learn to fly than it does regularly, and at three months, he still squeaks instead of cooing! I think he is just very developmentally delayed somehow. But like I said, he is happy and healthy and doing great, which is so nice because he's become a very special little guy to me.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> It is believed that's often due to vertical transmission of Paratyphoid. That means that the little guy was infected from the egg. Do you treat your birds with Baytril and vaccinate them with Sal-Bac?
> 
> Pidgey


I use Bo-Bac-2x when I vaccinate for pmv and worm my birds. I beleive the Bo-Bac-2x is the same kind of stuff.

If you been to my webshot photo book or read my posts "TINY" was also small BUT NOT this slow. 

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

The little bird didn't make it. I went to check to make sure crop was still being filled, and baby was not squirming to welcome me. RIP


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A_Smith said:


> The little bird didn't make it. I went to check to make sure crop was still being filled, and baby was not squirming to welcome me. RIP


I am so sorry for the loss of this little one. I think you might want to seriously consider treating for paratyphoid with a product that is specifically for salmonella in pigeons or just plain old Baytril or its equivalent.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that.
RIP little one.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry.....


----------

